# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  El Ayuntamiento de Cádiz admite que se ha consumido agua con bacterias

## F. Lázaro

*La Junta estudia el cierre de un colegio y un centro de salud*

 Pedro Espinosa Cádiz 14 OCT 2014 - 17:04 CEST



Los vecinos de la plaza de la Fuente de Cádiz pudieron beber agua con bacterias coliformes (las que suelen encontrarse en aguas estancadas o fecales) durante, al menos, 24 horas. El Ayuntamiento (PP) y la empresa municipal Aguas de Cádiz admite que ese el tiempo transcurrido entre la toma de una muestra y la certificación de la contaminación. Los técnicos siguen sin hallar el foco del problema y, mientras tanto, el suministro no podrá volver para más de 13.500 vecinos. La Junta de Andalucía estudia el cierre de un centro de salud y un colegio si esta situación se mantiene por muchos más días.

Aguas de Cádiz supo de la presencia de bacterias en su red de abastecimiento de la capital gaditana alrededor de las 11 de la mañana del lunes, cuando los *técnicos de la Universidad gaditana entregaron un informe que corrobora la presencia de la bacteria escherichia coli*, que determina que el agua no sea apta para el consumo humano. La muestra se había recogido el domingo. La empresa decidió cortar el suministro inmediatamente, aunque los vecinos empezaron a comprobar esa interrupción poco antes de la una del mediodía.

El presidente de Aguas de Cádiz y concejal del PP, Ignacio Romaní, admitió que durante todo ese tiempo los vecinos pudieron consumir un agua contaminada, aunque la compañía ha tratado de minimizar su impacto en la salud y ha negado que la avería pueda estar motivada por la conexión con aguas fecales. “No conocemos el foco pero eso no ha ocurrido”, trató de aclarar el gerente, Juan Luis Núñez. “Cortamos desde que pudimos comprobar que el abastecimiento que ofrecíamos no reunía el nivel de calidad que siempre damos”, añadió Romaní.

El suministro se cortó pero la información a los vecinos tardó más tiempo en llegar y no fue exacta. La empresa Aguas de Cádiz repartió carteles por los edificios afectados pero no alertó en ellos de la presencia de bacterias. “Para ejecutar trabajos de lavado de la red de abastecimiento procedemos a la suspensión temporal del suministro desde las 12:45 hasta nuevo aviso”, rezaban esos letreros. “Muchos teníamos agua en la nevera y la hemos podido beber, a pesar de que el Ayuntamiento ya sabía que tenía unas bacterias. Hemos bebido agua contaminada”, se quejó Rosa Guzmán, quien ejerce de portavoz vecinal.

Ella y otros representantes vecinales consiguieron reunirse con Romaní y los responsables de Aguas de Cádiz tras concentrarse a las puertas de la sede de la empresa. El encuentro no fue fructífero para ellos porque no consiguieron las respuestas deseadas. “No nos han dado ningún plazo ni ninguna alternativa. Tampoco se nos ha dicho qué consecuencias puede tener lo que nos ha pasado”, se lamentó. Romaní se justificó en que no se pueden dar plazos para solventar el problema hasta que no se halle el origen de la bacteria.

El incidente ha ocasionado numerosos problemas. Más de 13.500 personas están sin agua desde el lunes al mediodía. El Ayuntamiento ha contratado camiones cisterna procedentes de Jerez y Málaga, lo que originó en la calle colas de vecinos con cubos y garrafas aguardando su turno. También ha librado partidas y personal para suministrar a los ancianos agua embotellada hasta sus casas. Bares y comercios han tenido que cerrar o reducir sus horarios. Y la Junta de Andalucía estudia qué hacer con dos edificios públicos afectados por los cortes: un centro de salud, que seguramente no reabra hasta recuperarse el abastecimiento, y el colegio público Fermín Salvochea, con 250 alumnos. El primer día de clase sin agua se solventó con cubas de agua y la disposición de profesores y personal de limpieza. De momento, seguirá abierto aunque fuentes de Educación señalan que es una decisión temporal a la espera de acontecimientos.

Aguas de Cádiz ha habilitado el número 900 85 85 84 para informar a los ciudadanos afectados. Confía en ir recuperando el suministro por tramos y, en todo caso, descarta que el corte afecte a más zonas porque el lugar donde se ha detectado la bacteria es estanco y no se puede extender a otros sectores de la red. La oposición en Cádiz, PSOE e IU, han criticado la “imagen tercermundista” de la ciudad con cientos de vecinos recogiendo agua de camiones y han criticado la ausencia del gobierno municipal en el barrio afectado.

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2014/10/...40_555885.html

----------

